# walmart seasonal hedgehogs for easter.



## nationofamanda (Jan 19, 2010)

was at walmart today and they have started putting up some easter stuff...bunnies, chicks, owls and hedgehogs!

it's almost all just candy right now...they had a few candy dishes too, and one had a hedgehog on it, but i wasn't crazy about it. i did pick up tons of hedgehog and owl lollypops and cookies though. (i collect owls too..haha)

anyway, it was an ok find. most of the stuff is in the one dollar to four dollar range.


----------



## rainbowcookie (Dec 21, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up! A friend of mine is crazy for owls, and of course I love hedgehogs! I'll check it out!


----------



## itslindsay (Feb 10, 2010)

aw, i love owl stuff too!! and i'm always looking for hedgehog stuff. there are some cute hedgie mugs i found on a few different sites.. as well as owl mugs.


----------

